# need a part



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

does anyone have a header heat sheild cover they could sell me for a low price mine is beat to crap and i need a new one it a 2000 altima thanks


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

www.thepartsbin.com


----------

